

Ask HN: Review my startup, www.postacall.com - postacall

While developing this we were quite sure it was a great, fun idea. People say and do the strangest things on facebook and twitter, but when it comes to put your voice out there it seems to be some resistant. Am I to late, to early or just wrong?
======
Mz
Almost everything is from "anonymous" and there is zero descriptor as to what
the content of the call might be. This makes the site very illegible (so to
speak) and I have no idea where to start and also no reason to start. And
what's the point anyway? What's the draw? If there is one, it doesn't seem to
have been effectively communicated.

~~~
postacall
Good points, the anonymous part is just to make it easier to try it, or if you
just want to blow off some steam in frustration. If register you get a pin
code to use and post will be posted with screen name. And the draw, yes, I was
going for another welcome site explaining why and how, but was convinced by
one of the co-developer that it would be nicer to get right in to "action".
Now you need to look for /why or /help Rethink.. Do over...

~~~
PeteBrighton
Fair enough to wanting the 'why' and 'how' be self explanatory, but the site
doesn't even convey 'what' it is. A line of text could do that in the least.

Having to listen to a audio message to get any idea of the content would
perhaps be a bit like using twitter one tweet at a time, so you'd have to
solve that somehow. If it's meant to be a sharing service, you'll have to show
why it's better than using youtube. That won't be easy.

Maybe it would be better to use the tech you've built as an easy way of
'phoning in' content to youtube, facebook, twitter etc? not something I'd use
myself, but I can imagine more use cases there, and it's instantly worthwhile
to those users without needing a community of users first.

~~~
postacall
Yes, you actually got the idea as it started. When registered you can use your
RSS feed to post to facebook, twitter etc. Or log in and post your chosen
recording. I think a first change is to switch the landing site to a more
explaining. And then click through to the call stream.

